# Took us a while but we lucked up!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Long story short the morning started out a mess!! We managed to work out the kinks and though we got a late start we found a few little fishes... We caught snapper, fed triggers, and chicken dolphin 40 or so. We had some stud fish on today,but just couldn't manage to sink the hook in! Great day with family!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice haul hand!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Mahi tacos!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

recess said:


> Mahi tacos!!!!


Exactly what we where thinking! Hmmm mmm good!!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like alot of fun. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Fish Tacos !!! Nice mess of fish. Good to see someone is catching the chickens. How far out were you guys?


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Pretty mess of fish. Fun with the family catching them babies!
:thumbup:


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

boy love them cape horns put you on the fish nice catch Sir


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Always nice to turn a bad trip into a good one!...nice catch


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I like that!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotta love it when it all works out in the end. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Y'all can eat on that for a couple days!


----------

